# Sony Rx100 mk VI with 24-200mm lens



## Chaitanya (Jun 5, 2018)

https://www.dpreview.com/news/1644577141/sony-announces-cyber-shot-rx100-vi-with-24-200mm-zoom


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 5, 2018)

That is a nice chart. Every time I see a 1" sensor camera, I always am backing out the numbers in my head, so this is handy.

Hat tip to DPR on that.

- A


----------

